# Best OF Breed & Group 4 for Mystic



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Congratulations! He really is something special.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Mystic


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations to you both!.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! I was just telling my daughter today that I thought he was on a break, glad to see he has not lost his groove.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you! Yes , he has the year off, but thought he should remember is job at our home show lol. 

Here is his son Cambridge after 4-6 puppy. There were 8 golden babies competing, and Cambridge went BOS. BOB was his littermate Crimson. It was very fun to be out in the sunshine with so many beautiful dogs.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> Congratulations! I was just telling my daughter today that I thought he was on a break, glad to see he has not lost his groove.


He was definitely showing his time off, and gave the judge a kiss during his bite exam- cute for a puppy but not really dignified for a special0.


----------

